# ETEC binnacle and ignition switch problem



## mkamerman (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone out there having a problem with ETEC binnacle ignition casing? Mine has come loose (less than 12 mos old), and the plastic molding inside the binnacle has crumbled into several pieces. I had it "fixed" once by my local Evinrude dealer, and they busted my balls insisting that I had caused the damage somehow. Now it's broken again and I'm trying to prepare myself before going back to the dealer and/or calling Evinrude directly.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

My problem is that I can't get mine off. Guess it's because screw is corroded and the hook is stripped. A little nervous drilling it out since I don't know what's behind it. I need to replace the ignition switch because the emergency kill switch doesn't work.


----------

